# Beech AT-10 Wichita Twin Engine trainer



## daveT (Feb 28, 2012)

Attached is an article I wrote about the Aircraft of Columbus Army twin engine Flying School in 1942-45 
the Beech AT-10 Wichita
-Following primary and basic flight training, Aviation Cadets trained on the Beech AT-10 twin-engine advanced trainer aircraft to bridge the gap between single-engine trainers and twin-engine combat aircraft. 





View attachment AT-10 CAAF STORY.pdf


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting article about an interesting and relatively unsung aeroplane. Looking forward to your article on the Hudson at the same field.


----------



## Southron (Mar 14, 2012)

Too bad they weren't built out of aluminum-there would still be a bunch flying today!


----------

